

At what time, you are more productive? - johnfelix


======
deltasquare4
Sadly, I'm more productive around after midnight.

~~~
veb
Me too! What's up with that? My gf always complains if I stay up late to code,
I wish I could be productive as an elf whenever, y'know?

~~~
Mz
_What's up with that?_

For one thing, it's usually quieter. And people are less likely to be
interrupting you.

------
guynamedloren
I'm usually most productive from 2am to whenever I fall asleep, which has been
somewhere between 10am and noon as of late. Great sleeping cycle, I know :)
It's almost impossible to get anything done during the day, especially on a
college campus - so many distractions!

------
pacomerh
For me the hour depends on how excited I am about the project i'm working on,
could be night, morning, doesn't matter. However my best ideas happen at
night.

------
gsivil
My so-called "day work" is usually from 10am-10pm and I tend to be more
productive from 6 -8(pro-dinner). Side-project-wise maybe 12-2am.

------
alexchu
I find myself focus better after 11pm to whenever i sleep. Probably because
there's less distractions around this time of the day.

------
vantran
Wow, same as everyone, I'm most productive at night until morning.

------
iisbum
I tend to be most productive around 11pm, till I fall asleep.

------
tom4s
It's very pity, but I am the most productive at night.

------
brudgers
Right before a deadline.

------
sharadgopal
early morning. i get maximum work done between 6am-10am.

------
mcnemesis
strange you ask, but i guess just like most will admit here, productivity is
at peak for me in the cold hours of the night. It's like darkness brings with
it some aura of heightened awareness and gravitation to creative work - code
at least.

